# Is Chris Christie the GOP's Candidate in Waiting?



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Is Chris Christie the GOP's Candidate in Waiting?

High-profile fundraisers fuel speculation that N.J. 
gov is testing the waters for a GOP presidential bid

*VIDEO: Candidate Christie?*
Cain: Blacks Are 'Over This First African-American President Thing'
Perry Ad Attacks Romney
JUAN WILLIAMS: Will Young Voters Sink Obama?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

I'll be the one to say it; Americans will not elect someone that fat to be President.

Harsh, but true.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> I'll be the one to say it; Americans will not elect someone that fat to be President.Harsh, but true.


I could care less about his fat issues, I do however hate this jackass because of his anti union, (specifically police and fire) and would vote for that idiot obama before I would vote for him!!!!


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

fra444 said:


> I could care less about his fat issues, I do however hate this jackass because of his anti union, (specifically police and fire) and would vote for that idiot obama before I would vote for him!!!!


Anti Union? That's pretty much everyone in the Republican Party/Right Wing. Ever heard of Howie Carr, Rush Limbaugh, Michael Graham, Mitt Romney, Michelle Bachman, Rick santorum, etc...


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

ProudAmerican said:


> Anti Union? That's pretty much everyone in the Republican Party/Right Wing. Ever heard of Howie Carr, Rush Limbaugh, Michael Graham, Mitt Romney, Michelle Bachman, Rick santorum, etc...


Who was it that eliminated the Quinn Bill and brought flaggers to Massachusetts?

Oh, yeah.....the "pro union" Democrats.


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> Who was it that eliminated the Quinn Bill and brought flaggers to Massachusetts?
> 
> Oh, yeah.....the "pro union" Democrats.


And where were they getting most of the pressure from? Yup! the right wing media and politicians in Boston. The same right wing media whom is still pushing to take away details, and the Quinn bill from those grand fathered. The same right wing media and politicians that feel public unions (to include LE/ FF) are too powerful, and need to be busted. Mitt Romney felt we made too much money as a CO, and wanted to privatize all prisons and pay us 13 bucks an hour to put up with the bullshit. Delta, do you believe Republicans would serve unions better than Democrats?


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

ProudAmerican said:


> And where were they getting most of the pressure from? Yup! the right wing media and politicians in Boston. The same right wing media whom is still pushing to take away details, and the Quinn bill from those grand fathered. The same right wing media and politicians that feel public unions (to include LE/ FF) are too powerful, and need to be busted. Mitt Romney felt we made too much money as a CO, and wanted to privatize all prisons and pay us 13 bucks an hour to put up with the bullshit. Delta, do you believe Republicans would serve unions better than Democrats?


Did you fall and hit your head? The right wing media??? Right wing politicians in Boston ?????????


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

topcop14 said:


> Did you fall and hit your head? The right wing media??? Right wing politicians in Boston ?????????


My head is fine. However, you apparently have never heard of Jay Severin, Michael Graham, Howie Carr, Peter Blute, or anyone on Boston talk radio.

I also forgot to mention that while the Democrats did go along with Republicans in abolishing the Quinn bill, the Republicans wanted it gone entirely. It was the Democrats that said no, allowing those grandfathered in to keep their Quinn bill.

I've asked Delta, and now I will ask you the same question. Do you believe the Republicans would serve unions better than Democrats?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

As it is there are to many runners in the pool. Don't need Big Christie to make waves.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Let's just make Romney the nominee and put this BS to bed already. I like politics as much as I like football, but I'm starting to get annoyed. 

"We love Pawlenty! i hope Gingrich runs. Now we love Bachman! Now we love Perry. Nevermind about Perry, I hope Christie runs." Seriously, this ADD of the Republican electorate is starting to get irritating.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

ProudAmerican said:


> And where were they getting most of the pressure from? Yup! the right wing media and politicians in Boston. The same right wing media whom is still pushing to take away details, and the Quinn bill from those grand fathered. The same right wing media and politicians that feel public unions (to include LE/ FF) are too powerful, and need to be busted.


Are you effing serious?

The Democrats control the governor's office, state treasurer, secretary of state, attorney general, state auditor, the house of representatives, and the state senate; they have a literal stranglehold on state government. Like it or not, it was THEM who instituted flaggers and de-funded the Quinn Bill. My state senator is Republican, and voted against flaggers and for full Quinn funding.



ProudAmerican said:


> Mitt Romney felt we made too much money as a CO, and wanted to privatize all prisons and pay us 13 bucks an hour to put up with the bullshit.


He also promised to fully-fund the Quinn Bill and oppose flaggers, both promises were kept. Sorry, but I'm a police officer, not a corrections officer.



ProudAmerican said:


> Delta, do you believe Republicans would serve unions better than Democrats?


In this state, they couldn't possibly be worse.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

ProudAmerican said:


> My head is fine. However, you apparently have never heard of Jay Severin, Michael Graham, Howie Carr, Peter Blute, or anyone on Boston talk radio.?


Well I have heard of them and have listened to most. You will not find a bigger supported of police officers then Jay Severin, I listened to him for many years and never heard him say anything anti police. As far as Graham goes and Carr go, they are anti everything. If the politicians said the sky was blue those two would argue it was red. Michael Graham also hates the police and goes out of his way to show it. Generaly speaking who is the biggest supporters of police? Liberals? I think not.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Debate Rages Over Ideal Presidential Weight*

- *YOU DECIDE: *Want Fat President or Thin President?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

Obviously fat or thin doesn't mean they'll be a great president or a crappy one. But I think a fat person generally reflects an image of someone who has less self-control, doesn't make the best decisions, and is perhaps not as motivated as the commander-in-chief should be... Not to mention the possible health issues. I think the general public like to see someone in the whitehouse who looks like they can take care of themself. Obesity, like Obama's smoking habit, like Clinton's fast food addiction, even like Cheney's health issues, makes you think if they can't take care of themselves, how can they try to take care of anyone else, let alone an entire country! (Just my .02)

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

right.as.rain said:


> Obesity, like Obama's smoking habit, like Clinton's fast food addiction, even like Cheney's health issues, makes you think if they can't take care of themselves, how can they try to take care of anyone else, let alone an entire country! (Just my .02)


In the case of G.W. Bush, who didn't smoke, didn't drink, and was in fantastic physical shape, the libs just forged derogatory National Guard memos.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Al Sharpton: 'Put Governor Christie In Jail For 90 Days' To Lose Weight*

As NewsBusters has been reporting, the media's obsession with New Jersey Governor Chris Christie's weight has become totally absurd.
On Friday's "Morning Joe," during a discussion about obesity prompted by a pathetic column by the Washington Post's Eugene Robinson entitled "Christie's Hefty Burden," MSNBC's Al Sharpton joked, "So what I think we should do is put Governor Christie in jail for 90 days" (video follows with transcript and commentary):

Read more: Al Sharpton: 'Put Governor Christie In Jail For 90 Days' To Lose Weight | NewsBusters.org
​


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I recall when speculation began as I caught an interview of him on television where the reporter tied his weight loss to a possible run. He obviously fell off the wagon, but I don't think his weight would be as much of a factor as the fact that he's a union buster, like Romney, and disregards public servants.

Chris Christie Weight Loss Fuels Latest Speculation About 2012 Presidential Run

Gov. Christie recants campaign promise of not altering N.J. firefighters' pensions | NJ.com

VIDEO: New Jersey cops, firefighters stand up to Chris Christie, Kasich calls cops "idiots" | The Political Carnival


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

LGriffin said:


> I recall when speculation began as I caught an interview of him on television where the reporter tied his weight loss to a possible run. He obviously fell off the wagon, but I don't think his weight would be as much of a factor as the fact that he's a union buster, like Romney, and disregards public servants.


Was it "pro-union Democrat" Deval Patrick or "union buster Republican" Mitt Romney who dismantled the Quinn Bill and introduced flaggers to Massachusetts?


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Delta you can keep doing the, "Patrick screwed us more" thing but the fact is the fat bastard from NJ is no better then patrick and again I say, he is TARGETING POLICE & fire unions!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

fra444 said:


> Delta you can keep doing the, "Patrick screwed us more" thing but the fact is the fat bastard from NJ is no better then patrick and again I say, he is TARGETING POLICE & fire unions!!


I have no use for Christie, I was just addressing LGriffin's statement that Romney was a "union buster".


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I don't remember Romney being anti-union during his tenure here. If I recall, we did pretty well with classes and contracts etc.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2011)

cc3915 said:


> I don't remember Romney being anti-union during his tenure here. If I recall, we did pretty well with classes and contracts etc.


I heard a story tonight that a trooper on his protection detail once played a practical joke on Romney, who not only saw the humor, but got him back twice as bad later.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

USMCMP5811 said:


> I'd love to know what the joke and payback were


PM sent.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

right.as.rain said:


> Obviously fat or thin doesn't mean they'll be a great president or a crappy one.


Although, there have been some Presidents who have battled weight issues in the last 100 years, you have to go back to William Howard Taft to find the last real portly President. Granted, he was only a one term President, but that was due more to his former ally and successor Teddy Roosevelt creating the Bull Moose Party and running against him. The weight effected him so negatively that two terms later he was appointed as Chief Justice of the U.S.S.C.

But I do concede, we are in times where media created image on TV and the Internet is much more important to voters than what they stand for, because people are too lazy to do their own research.

This is especially true for the young voters who have grown up casting votes for the most untalented person to win American Idol and voting away some of the real talent. Clear and convincing evidence of this point are Ruben Studdard and Barack Hussein Obama. Both no talent winners at the hands of American voters. BHO essentially is our first American Idol President winner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Christie: 'Now Is Not My Time'

*(CNN) -- *Republican Gov. Chris Christie of New Jersey announced Tuesday he will not run for president in 2012.The first-term governor said the pressure he received over the past few months caused him to consider throwing his hat in the ring, after repeatedly shooting down rumors, but that ultimately he is committed to his position in the Garden State.

Read more: Christie: 'Now Is Not My Time' - Politics News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2011)

kwflatbed said:


> Christie: 'Now Is Not My Time'
> 
> *(CNN) -- *Republican Gov. Chris Christie of New Jersey announced Tuesday he will not run for president in 2012.The first-term governor said the pressure he received over the past few months caused him to consider throwing his hat in the ring, after repeatedly shooting down rumors, but that ultimately he is committed to his position in the Garden State.
> 
> Read more: Christie: 'Now Is Not My Time' - Politics News Story - WCVB Boston


GOOD!!!!!


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> GOOD!!!!!


+1

Now that the Chris Christie speculation is put to bed, get out of Mitt's way, because he's the most electable and qualified out of the current Republican field, IMHO. Although there are others with positive attributes, he definately has an edge (former governor, successfuly track record resurrecting multi-billion and million dollar entities, et al...). If this country can't see the benefit of voting in a someone who has a proven financial background, it's going to be a rough four years from 2012 to 2016...


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

frapmpd24 said:


> +1
> 
> Now that the Chris Christie speculation is put to bed, get out of Mitt's way, because he's the most electable and qualified out of the current Republican field, IMHO. Although there are others with positive attributes, he definately has an edge (former governor, successfuly track record resurrecting multi-billion and million dollar entities, et al...). If this country can't see the benefit of voting in a someone who has a proven financial background, it's going to be a rough four years from 2012 to 2016...


Don't forget his turning the Salt Lake City Olympics from an almost $300 million deficit to turning a profit.

I heard someone on Fox News tonight saying he believes that Romney will pick Herman Cain as his running mate if he gets the nomination. Interesting idea.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

My issue with the Mittinator is the fact that the health care bill you all despise is his baby. But I will agree that he is the best qualified candidate out there now, and I don't think anyone else will come close to his qualifications.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

fra444 said:


> My issue with the Mittinator is the fact that the health care bill you all despise is his baby. But I will agree that he is the best qualified candidate out there now, and I don't think anyone else will come close to his qualifications.


He line-item vetoed several portions of it, which were all overridden by the Democratic legislature.

He could have vetoed the entire law, and it too would have been overridden.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

AP

Christie Decides - He's Backing Mitt*

URGENT: *New Jersey Gov. Chris Christie plans to endorse Mitt Romney for president in 2012.

Cain: You Can't 'Intimidate Me' | Cain Creeps Up on Romney Before Debate | Perry Video: Romney Another Obama


----------

